# Willan Vs Cuadrado Vs Douglas Costa



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Chi preferite dei tre? Sono sincero, stimo moltissimo entrambi i tre calciatori, in passato Douglas Costa è stato nel mirino del Milan, mentre gli altri due sono entrambi del 1988, cioè hanno 27 anni, e attualmente nel mirino della Juventus, (anche se spero che alla Juve dei due vada Cuadrado da tifoso rivale), qui sotto le mie preferenze:

1) Willian
2) Douglas Costa
3) Cuadrado


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Douglas Costa per caratteristiche e stile. Willian non mi esalta. Cuadrado lo odio.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Chi preferite dei tre? Sono sincero, stimo moltissimo entrambi i tre calciatori, in passato Douglas Costa è stato nel mirino del Milan, mentre gli altri due sono entrambi del 1988, cioè hanno 27 anni, e attualmente nel mirino della Juventus, (anche se spero che alla Juve dei due vada Cuadrado da tifoso rivale), qui sotto le mie preferenze:
> 
> 1) Willian
> 2) Douglas Costa
> 3) Cuadrado


Willian tiene troppo palla. E' velocissimo ma paradossalmente trovo rallenti tremendemente la manovra. Più un giocatore da Spurs che da Chelsea insomma, è molto forte tecnicamente ma soprattutto tatticamente, però titolare in una squadra che ambisce alla Champions non ce lo vedo proprio. 

Costa è decisamente il più forte dei tre, ma è un esterno, cosi come Cuadrado. Il colombiano è ingiudicabile: ha fatto bene a Firenza, a Londra ha paura di sbagliare e dunque non dribbla, non tira, non combina niente. Dovrebbe giocare con continuità per riprendersi, non è un giocatore da partita in corso. Fossi in Mourinho, lo metterei terzino e sposterei Ivanovic al centro.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2015)

douglas costa.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Willian tiene troppo palla. E' velocissimo ma paradossalmente trovo rallenti tremendemente la manovra. Più un giocatore da Spurs che da Chelsea insomma, è molto forte tecnicamente ma soprattutto tatticamente, però titolare in una squadra che ambisce alla Champions non ce lo vedo proprio.
> 
> Costa è decisamente il più forte dei tre, ma è un esterno, cosi come Cuadrado. Il colombiano è ingiudicabile: ha fatto bene a Firenza, a Londra ha paura di sbagliare e dunque non dribbla, non tira, non combina niente. Dovrebbe giocare con continuità per riprendersi, non è un giocatore da partita in corso. Fossi in Mourinho, lo metterei terzino e sposterei Ivanovic al centro.


Cuadrado speriamo vada alla Juventus, sarebbe un dramma se prendono invece Willian, Mikitarian, o Gundogan


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2015)

Willian è il più affermato dei tre, Douglas Costa è più forte potenzialmente ma bisogna vedere che combina quest'anno al Bayern. Cuadrado non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Willian è il più affermato dei tre, Douglas Costa è più forte potenzialmente ma bisogna vedere che combina quest'anno al Bayern. Cuadrado non c'entra nulla.



Io credo che arretreranno Cuadrado a terzino dx.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo che arretreranno Cuadrado a terzino dx.



Sarebbe dannoso, Cuadrado non sa difendere, più che altro non è proprio adatto al tipo di calcio della Premier e di Mourinho. Inoltre da quando è arrivato in Inghilterra si è irrobustito molto, non è nemmeno il lontano parente dello stecchino che era alla Viola. Mettici pure che ha un carattere non proprio ottimo... Lo avrei visto bene in Liga ma le grandi lì sono tutte coperte


----------

